# Boa constrictors seized in Perth



## Sock Puppet (Aug 14, 2009)

*Published:* 8-13-2009
*Source:* WA Today
*Author:* Chris Thomson

Potentially-pestilent boa constrictors have been seized by Australian Customs in the northern Perth suburb of Quinns Rocks.

*Read More...*


----------



## Frozenmouse (Aug 15, 2009)

"The DEC spokesperson said the snakes were imported via Cairns from the Solomon Islands where they were native". may be the article should say "new species of boa discovered that is native to the solomon islands". thats bigger news


----------



## anntay (Aug 15, 2009)

well if they were imported via Cairns don't you think that they should of been sessed at Cairns??


----------



## Moonfox (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol Dabool! Typical media research and investigation into that one .


----------



## Retic (Aug 16, 2009)

It's not really big news, Solomon Island Boas were discovered many years ago but they are NOT Boa Constrictors. 



Dabool said:


> "The DEC spokesperson said the snakes were imported via Cairns from the Solomon Islands where they were native". may be the article should say "new species of boa discovered that is native to the solomon islands". thats bigger news


----------



## kupper (Aug 16, 2009)

there a hybrid between carpets and brown tree snakes BHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Poggle (Aug 16, 2009)

ne pics from news of them??


----------

